

WTF is a Hackathon? - ahmedsiddiqui
https://medium.com/p/92668579601

======
rjvir
When people ask me what a hackathon is, I usually send them to
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+hackathon](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+hackathon)
\- making this link useless.

~~~
gailees
I don't think any of the results really does it justice at all. If I didn't
know what a hackathon was, I'd still have no idea after reading most of these.

------
latraveler
I get so sick of explaining 'its not that kind of hacking' that I just quit
using the term to non-techies lol.
[http://www.radiumcrm.com](http://www.radiumcrm.com)

------
kaushalp88
Great post, well written. Definitely going to send this to friends when they
ask me what i'm doing this weekend.

------
gailees
Did my best to explain what a hackathon is in layman's terms

------
mjmayank
check out www.gopilot.org! inspiring the next generation of
hackers/entrepreneurs

